
Show HN: Tile Risers – multiplayer 2048 - et1337
http://tilerisers.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/
======
et1337
This was a 48 hour game jam entry made with Three.js and Node. Source here:
[https://github.com/etodd/ld34](https://github.com/etodd/ld34)

